# Amount and/or Complexity of Data Reviewed Table



## B.Y.S. (Feb 12, 2015)

Good morning, 

I have a question regarding the Amount and/or Complexity of Data Reviewed table on the E/M scorecard. If a provider reviews a report and personally reviews the films, can you give credit for review of report AND independent visualization (total of 3 points)? Basically, can you get credit for reviewing a report (by an outside doctor) and then get credit for personally reviewing the film for that same test?
Example:
Oncologist reviews the CT scan report documented by a radiologist (and pulls it into his EMR progress note). Then the Oncologist personally reviewed the film and documented appropriately. Can you get 1 point for review of report and 2 points for independent visualization (total of 3 points)?
Thanks!!!


----------



## teresabug (Feb 12, 2015)

Per AAPC E/M study guide: 2 points are given for the review and summary of data from old records or adtional history gathered from someone other than the patient and 2 points would be given for the independent or second interpretation of an image tracing or specimen; this is not just the review of the report but of the actual film image or tracing.


----------



## B.Y.S. (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Teresa,

Thanks for the clarity.  I am going to share this information with my boss.  

Sincerely

LJ


----------

